# Castration gone bad - help please



## cj_mack (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have two goats, both are 4 months old.

I had a friend of mine castrate them at about 2 months old (unsure of date). One of them still has his bits, but is fine, but the other one has recently developed something on his underneath.

I am unsure if it is a wound, or infection or just swelling and hair loss. I can't get a photo at the moment, but is like a tube under the skin running from the testicles to the penis has swollen up, and fur is missing. He stills seems really happy and tries to push you over as has always done.

I am unsure of the breed of goat, and I tried to upload a photo but there are far too many rules for attachments, I've given up modifying the pic.

Any help on the goat would be great!

Sam.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what kind of castration method was used?

sorry about the picture issue

try resizing to 430pix or less


----------



## cj_mack (Feb 1, 2010)

She used bands on both of them, I think it was the same gear she docks her sheep with??


----------



## cj_mack (Feb 1, 2010)

This photo is from when he was less than 1 month old.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

We had a wether two years ago that had a bad castration job. My friend called because the goats were at her house, and she said she saw what she thought might be an intestine popping out of his belly. We quickly got him to our vet's, and it turned out to be a remained testicle that had somehow popped back up inside when the band was placed on. It then "descended". It was super nasty! 

When the vet went to crimp it, he said that it would take a few days possibly weeks to fall off. Well, he got a surprise when the testicle went plop on the ground. I thought my son (who was holding the goat) was going to puke! Poor Tiny Tim had a rough time after that. My friends were supposed to put an antibiotic cream on his "area" (which was a big gapping hole). Her son neglected doing so and Tiny Tim got real sick.

I do have a picture of the testicle on the ground if it would help you by seeing what it looked like compared to what your goat has now. Let me know and I'll email it to you. It's too gross to post here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds either like an infection that is spreading through his urethra or its a retained testicle and he needs a vet ASAP for either.


----------



## cj_mack (Feb 1, 2010)

Spoke to the neighbour tonight who is a rural vet. Unfortunately he goes away for a while early in the morning. I will call the local vet center tomorrow. The trouble is I am flat broke, I don't even have $5 to my name, so I will try and sort a deal with them so I can pay later.

Thanks for your help, I will let you know how I get on!


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

I wait until mine are big enough to be well developed but before they outgrow the band. Seems like that part of their body grows faster than any other part. I've seen some really little billies swinging some large caliber hardware. 

Banding pliers are like $10 and bag of bands was $2.50. Just do it yourself. Take your time, stretch them out a little, make sure the band is seated properly. Never have had one go bad. They walk funny for a day or two, one walked in a circle to try and figure out what the sensation was back there, but they manage to keep their appetite and stay with the herd. After about three weeks they'll shrivel up. 

Really takes the silly out of them in a hurry.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

dvfreelancer said:


> ...I've seen some really little billies swinging some large caliber hardware...
> ...one walked in a circle to try and figure out what the sensation was back there...


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Oh you are a poet...


----------



## cj_mack (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha well said!

I have just got back from the vet. First thing he did was rip off the poor guys manhood. Turns out the bands that were used wern't quite small enough to finish the job, so they were just hanging on by a thread. The area that "looked like an intestine popping out" was just an infection, but by the time we finally got an appointment, it had started clearing up. We have been given some purple spray (can't remember the name sorry) that we spray on once a day, and he will be fine. I'm going to do the same to the other goat later, as his are still hanging on by a thread.

Still glad I took him in, as it's better safe than sorry. It still could of gone real bad anyway.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very glad you got him seen by a vet. Had that happen once with the banding last year -- crazy how it didnt fuly cut off the circulation so he needed a little minor surgery.

the purple spray is probably Blu-Kote (or gentian violet )


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm really glad he's okay, it made me cringe just thinking about it.

Jan


----------

